# Over 40, recurrent miscarriage and low AMH



## KiKi03 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi everyone

I'm delighted to have just found FF. I'm 40 years of age and live in Dublin.

I've had three miscarriages and one chemical pregnancy (that was not verified) in the last 13 months and I've been going to a specialist to try to get to the bottom of it all. Some very _initial_ tests have been carried out. We finally got some results back last week.

The specialist was unable to find anything wrong from the few tests he carried out but he did discover that I have low AMH at 3.28 and high FSH at 16.2. He's recommending IVF as soon as possible and says that he doesn't want to carry out any more tests (even a full thrombophilia screen) as once more tests get ordered, it gets too difficult 'to know where to draw the line'.

After what I consider to be four pregnancy losses, I don't think any lines should be drawn just yet. I am open to IVF and egg donation but I need some kind of reassurance that we're giving it the best chance possible by ruling out any other underlying causes of miscarriage. I would also be very open to freezing embryos for the time being while we're getting some additional tests done. We're very confused and we've booked an appointment at a fertility clinic for a second opinion.

Has anyone been in a similar situation? After getting pregnant so easily for the past year, I was really shocked about my AMH and now I'm concerned that I've got no time left. At the same time, we don't have a lot of money and I'm scared to pin so much on IVF when we haven't investigated the recurrent miscarriage further ...

Any opinions from people in a similar situation would be very helpful.

Thanks

C


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, KiKi03!!!

I am so sorry to hear about your losses. I cant even begin to imagine what you have been through.

There is an immune section on FF, and I have copied a couple of bits and pieces here which may help you.



agate said:


> 14.1.2	*What are the standard tests for recurrent miscarriage?*
> Different clinics will have different procedures, but essentially they are generally similar to the 'level 1' tests (see above), so you could expect
> •	Thyroid screening
> •	Tests for thrombophilia ('sticky blood') and antiphospholipid antibodies
> ...





agate said:


> 13.2	*Level 1 tests*
> These are basically tests that provide some fertility immune information but are available through any doctor (e.g., your GP if they will agree to do them) . They include:
> •	Thyroid panel (TSH, free-T3, free T4 and antithyroid antibodies) - to test for under/over active thyroid and to test for the presence of antithyroid antibodies (untreated antithyroid antibodies or untreated under/over active thyroid have been shown to significantly reduce the chance of pregnancy/IVF success).
> •	Insulin resistance (ideally the glucose tolerance test (GTT) - untreated insulin resistance raises the risk of untreated diabetes in pregnancy which can be harmful for baby and increases the risk of PCOS which hinders fertility)
> ...


There is also a "Pregnancy, Stillbirth & Neonatal loss" section ~ CLICK HERE which may help you. I haven´t looked, but I am sure they will have information on which tests you should ask for when you have frequent miscarriages.

As far as treatment is concerned, here are a few links that I think will help you

Low AMH/High FSH ~   CLICK HERE  

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

TTC over 40 ~ CLICK HERE

Ireland ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Chat Zone section which will give you info on upcoming chats in the chat room: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!              

Sue


----------



## KiKi03 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi there Sue

Thank you so much for taking the time to get back to me.  I'll be sure to look at those links and do some more investigating.  I'm bowled over by the time people have taken to reply to my posts.  I really appreciate the support and it feels very encouraging to know that other people have been successful in their journeys.

Thanks a million

xxx
c


----------

